# looking for work



## Chippy84 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi guys im new to this not sure where to post things. Im actually looking to find work, single ply, im in Rotherham and wanted to know if anybody can point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## flatroofrepair (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi Chippy,

I will keep you posted if we get any contracts for single ply roofing in Edinburgh if you are willing to travel.

The New Year will bring good news for you I'm sure.

Have a good one mate

Kevin
https://www.weatherguardroofing.com/contractorsedinburgh/flat-roofs/single-ply


----------

